
Harvard Study: Your Open-Plan Office Is Making Your Team Less Collaborative - uptown
https://www.inc.com/jessica-stillman/new-harvard-study-you-open-plan-office-is-making-your-team-less-collaborative.html
======
PunchTornado
oh God, open office bashing is the new javascript frameworks bashing.

Every other day there is an article about it.

why don't people get over it?

